# "Congested" Udder??



## DonnaBelle (May 25, 2011)

Lenora has some lumps and hard places in her udder. She kidded Saturday past and the kids are doing fine.
DH has milked her some, as her udder is huge.

She has no blood in her milk, just the lumps and hard places. She is eating, drinking and pooping fine.

Should we be milking her more often? 

Are the lumps symptoms of a congested udder.

What exactly is a congested udder??  

DonnaBelle


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 26, 2011)

When they're gearing up to kid there's a huge swelling of the udder...fluids and such.  The edema just takes a few days to go down, and that's why compresses, massages, and mint balms help it go away.  Has she been tested for CAE? Sometimes that can cause a hard udder that doesn't produce much milk.  Sounds like your doe is just congested though.  Are the kids on her? If they are, you probably don't need to milk her out unless her udder is so big they're having a hard time nursing.


----------



## goatgirl (May 27, 2011)

My doe(5 year old Boer) Just kidded a week and a half ago.....majorly large udder....lots of milk.....just one baby, who has a favorite side.  I noticed the same lumps as you are describing.  I only milked out some colustrum for the freezer from her ( at birth) and decided to give this udder a chance to clear on its own after checking and seeing the milk was not clumpy etc.  after a few days it cleared up and is soft now.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice/concern.  It really helps when others with more experience post back.

She seems to be better today.  She did have a massive udder before kidding.

I've been massaging her and putting some warm compresses on. I think it's just time she needs.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatmasta (May 28, 2011)

didn't quite understand if there are bits of nasty in the milk or not.  If she has clumps of nasty in her milk, you most certainly need to milk her out completely at least once a day until it is cleared up.


----------

